# all done, think I've finished the shopping :-D



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

Hi everyone, 
I think I have finally bought everything we need to get ready for Summer's arrival home ( and probably some things we don't need) :-D but I do have a funny feeling I might have forgotten something important, if I list it out, can you just do a little check for me? Thank you x

Crate, 2x Vetbed, puppy book, doggie bed, blankets, poo bags, 2x bowl, collar, lead (ID tag will be bought soon) puppy pads, puppy shampoo, ancol towel, slicker brush, regular brush, Barking Heads Puppy food, puppy treats, Antler chews, kong wubba, puppy kong, chew toys and playbones, soft plush toys, simple solution spray, some more toys like tug toys and I think that's it? 


Now all we need is for Summer to come home


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Sounds to me as if you've got it covered Caira, and the only things you need now can't be bought in the shops...(love, patience, forgiveness, encouragement, praise, and plenty of time to enjoy the beautiful Summer etc.) 

Oh, just one thing, I recommend LOTS of paper towels/kitchen roll to use with that Simple Solution accident spray. 

I've been watching Summer's progress on Jojo's blog, and am really looking forward to seeing lots more pics here on the forum when you bring her home...she really is a beauty!


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

thank you Ali, good idea with the paper towels, I'm constantly running out of them as my 3.5 years old Alex is a master of spilling out his drinks :-D


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

So exciting Petra I bet you can't wait.....and that Jojo keeps teasing you with pictures . The only thing I think of is a ball but you know what you can carry Summer in when you get her to buy that. 
Look forward to all your updates x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Bizarre things are a hot water bottle wrapped in its smelly blanket (not too hot) for pup to cuddle at night now the weather is cooling down, and for comfort, and some recommend a ticking clock!' (Suppose to be mums heartbeat!) I never bothered with either of the above.
But you seem to have most things, and you will find yourself buying more toys & cute bits!! 
My son once complained that our dogs had more toys than him (a huge lie!) 
Do you have a carrier to bring summer home in for safe travelling? 
Stock pile the kitchen roll and anti-bac spray!! X
Very exciting!! X


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Bizarre things are a hot water bottle wrapped in its smelly blanket (not too hot) for pup to cuddle at night now the weather is cooling down. X


Oh yes, this would be a great idea for Summer, as I know Jojo uses a Snugglesafe with the pups...here's a link to the Amazon page where you can see a variety of Snugglesafe products.  (A good idea as it must be safer than a hot water bottle as there's no risk of it bursting.) 

I'd love to get one for my boys....might be a nice gift from Santa.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great puppy shopping Petra  lucky Summer xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ciara! Looks like you have it all covered.. Lucky little summer.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

One thing you may like to add, a snugglesafe  I use them and puppies love to snuggle up to them and ideal for placing under vetbed too  

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/07/28/snugglesafe-microwave-heatpad/


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

MissCupcake said:


> Just a quick question JoJo...would a heat bean bag thing be okay? You just stick it in the microwave and put the cover on after, it seems the same as a snugglesafe really but a lot cheaper, those things are so expensive!


Hi CupCake, Is the beanbag heatpad a puppy product and puppy safe? Best to be safe with regards to your new puppy...

he Snugglesafe is hard,and solid therefore cannot be punched or broken by puppy teeth, safe to use, this is why I like it and recommend it. Also puppy friendly snugglesafe soft toys are available to put the snugglesafe heatpad into which may be nice as it could feel like the puppy is snuggling up to a warm littermate or his/her canine mum.


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

Beth, I actually have something similar, but it's filled with cherry stones (it's meant for babies with upset tummy)you just heat it in the microwave and put on their tummy. I used it for my little one when he was a baby,he used to struggled alot due to milk protein allergy we didn't know he had and it helped alot, but I'd worry puppy could chew through it, so I'd use the snuggle safe rather than the heat bean bag if I were you.

Thanks for the tip JoJo


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

I just realised I have a nice large bunny which has a velcro pocket on it's tummy( it used to have a lovely lavender microwave bag for helping the kids to fall asleep) so I could try to put the snuggle safe in there..


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

See so organised Petra  .. email me if you need any further help .. happy to help every step of the way. I will show you a Snugglesafe when I see you. xxx


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

JoJo said:


> One thing you may like to add, a snugglesafe  I use them and puppies love to snuggle up to them and ideal for placing under vetbed too
> 
> http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/07/28/snugglesafe-microwave-heatpad/


Hee hee, I think our previous posts must've posted at a similar time, as I mentioned that you use a Snugglesafe with your pups.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh well done, you beat me too it lol  pleased you have been following my blog  Hope your puppies are being good and bringing lots of fun to your happy home


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Oh well done, you beat me too it lol  pleased you have been following my blog  Hope your puppies are being good and bringing lots of fun to your happy home


I love your blog Jojo, I look forward to my weekly update/puppy fix!!!  Our fur-babies are a delight; my son's class at school have asked me to take them in to class as they are doing a topic on animals.  (Pending their risk assessment of course, as it is a special school for children with varied needs and disabilities.) They have been great for our son, and I'm really hoping they make a positive impression on some of his classmates too.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

AliAlfie said:


> I love your blog Jojo, I look forward to my weekly update/puppy fix!!!  Our fur-babies are a delight; my son's class at school have asked me to take them in to class as they are doing a topic on animals.  (Pending their risk assessment of course, as it is a special school for children with varied needs and disabilities.) They have been great for our son, and I'm really hoping they make a positive impression on some of his classmates too.


Oh that's lovely Ali, the bond between dog and child is so special. The kids will love meeting your pups, so special for you and your son.. I couldn't agree more about dogs being positive living with people with needs and even illnesses as I have seen this and to be quite honest it brings me so much joy xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Must go .. as I have a certain little apricot puppy that needs my love and attention.. great catching up with you all .. Love JoJo xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Sounds like you have everything under control! I'm sure you will have one happy puppy!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I got the snuggle safe for Dot and it is brilliant - it is still warm the next morning. It is so good I'm going to get one for my mother who has dementia and feels the cold. Much safer than a hot water bottle and keeps its heat better than bean/wheat bags. Worth every penny.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Only extra thing I would add to your list is a double ended steel comb. The slicker brush is great for the puppy coat but also use a comb and get her used to it. Once the adult coat comes in its the comb you will use the most! Not long to go now. Looking forward to seeing lots of pictures of Summer in her new home. 


Clare, Obi & Roo xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol Petra you can take Summer to Jollyes or other leading pet store for a comb  That's two trips sorted xx


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

so the crate has arrived...and I can't get the kids out of it :-D Alex is barking and Phoebe is telling him what a good doggie he is... I guess this will provide couple hours of fun for them... :-D


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hansel and Gretle springs to mind lol ....what lengths people go to for a quiet afternoon. ...Putting their kids in a crate. Be prepared for when you go to parents evening reading through their books to find the entry of being put in the cage


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Caira said:


> so the crate has arrived...and I can't get the kids out of it :-D Alex is barking and Phoebe is telling him what a good doggie he is... I guess this will provide couple hours of fun for them... :-D


Hahaha love kids!! They must be so excited!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh they look so sweet in there in their pjs!  My daughter and her friend were 'playing' in our crate on Thursday too, made me laugh, good job no-one came to the door or I'd be reported to Childline!!  
You must all be so excited; we set up our crate well before our boys came home too (one of those things that helps make it all feel more real isn't it.)


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

Karen I did tell my hubby " look, the babysitter's here" when the crate arrived :-D I had hard time persuading them to come out at least for dinner time :-D 

They are both getting super excited, I think it's getting more real now all the puppy things are arriving


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh they look sooooo exciting it'll be up there with Christmas mornings.....I love memory making, they'll remember Summer coming home forever xxxx


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 30, 2013)

Caira said:


> so the crate has arrived...and I can't get the kids out of it :-D Alex is barking and Phoebe is telling him what a good doggie he is... I guess this will provide couple hours of fun for them... :-D


Ours too, they keep putting things in there for the dog. In the puppy book we have there's a section on training. It has a two person (no dog) exercise. One is trainer and one is puppy and the trainer has to get the puppy to do something using just praise and no instructions. It keeps them quiet!


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

RedVelvet said:


> Ours too, they keep putting things in there for the dog. In the puppy book we have there's a section on training. It has a two person (no dog) exercise. One is trainer and one is puppy and the trainer has to get the puppy to do something using just praise and no instructions. It keeps them quiet!


haha, my kids are probably too young for that, but I could try that with hubby 

I had to put the crate out of the lounge and into our bedroom for now, otherwise my younger one would probably never get out of there 

I'm really surprised how quickly the crate arrived, I ordered it only yesterday on Amazon - it took less than 24 hours on super saver free delivery , really good value for money


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Caira said:


> so the crate has arrived...and I can't get the kids out of it :-D Alex is barking and Phoebe is telling him what a good doggie he is... I guess this will provide couple hours of fun for them... :-D


That's completely adorable! Kids are great fun, aren't they? Wow.. When puppy comes home they will be so excited..


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

My 4 year old is also a great fan of the dog crate - pretending to be asleep with Ralph, if your children are anything like my billy - they will want all the puppy toys as well!!


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

Tinman said:


> My 4 year old is also a great fan of the dog crate - pretending to be asleep with Ralph, if your children are anything like my billy - they will want all the puppy toys as well!!


whaw, what size is your crate? It looks quite big,we got only 30" for now, but I'm pretty sure we will need to get a bigger one once Summer is all grown up.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Our crate is 32" and was just right for Lola up until she started using her big girl bed around 8 months. Nina curls up in the back of the same crate. Plenty of space.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I had small, medium and large - I think that's the medium one, TBH I was given 2 of them and bought one for£10 of a friend from work (the large one) which they had for their Dalmatian.
You won't need bigger, as Ruth says, they can be left out of them by 9 months if they wish as they shouldn't still be chewing furniture etc (top tip - still make sure shoes are out of the way!!) 
The bigger one is for the 2 of mine to go in together really if required - although they both fit snugly in the medium.
I will be using it for a couple of days after Ralph gets his snip next week.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Although looking at that pic - it could of been the large one......
Not sure on the measurements


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

We have the 30" one, I couldn't decide if I should get 30" or 36", so I got the medium size and if she like crate even when she's older, , we'll just get her bigger one


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Caira said:


> We have the 30" one, I couldn't decide if I should get 30" or 36", so I got the medium size and if she like crate even when she's older, , we'll just get her bigger one


You might find she will be fine in a big girl bed


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

If your anything like me, You will find yourself buying all sorts of stuff for summer whether she needs it or not - any excuse for shopping! X


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

Probably right :-D I'm already thinking about what to get her for Christmas :-D


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Caira said:


> Probably right :-D I'm already thinking about what to get her for Christmas :-D


Ah... Already a loved and spoilt poo! Perfect!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Haha the kids in the dog house 

I'm not sure if someone else has mentioned this for your list and guess it depends on how you intend to travel with puppy when she's a bit older but a seatbelt would be a really good idea. When Seymour was about 15 weeks (I think) we were able to put him in a harness and attach the seatbelt. He sat happily on the back seat when we travelled. This saves you from buying another crate!

Ahh can't wait for summer to come home! X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Have you been to see Summer yet Petra ??????


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Caira said:


> so the crate has arrived...and I can't get the kids out of it :-D Alex is barking and Phoebe is telling him what a good doggie he is... I guess this will provide couple hours of fun for them... :-D


That is a seriously lovely photo.


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Have you been to see Summer yet Petra ??????


Karen not yet, going to see her this Sunday and I CAN'T WAIT!  I am so excited and nervous at the same time, I worry Summer might not like me..what if she doesn't want cuddle etc? Someone suggested to me, that I could take one of the blankets I have for her for the visit and have her on in while having a cuddle, and then take it back home and put it in her crate, so her scent would be already on it when we bring her home for good.. is that something you think is worth doing? I can't believe she'll be home for good in little over 3 weeks  so so exciting


----------



## Carly20 (Sep 4, 2013)

It's so exciting Petra - I pick Jayci up on saturday and i am so excited but a bag of nerves at the same time.

I was worried when I first saw her she wouldn't like me, but as i made such a fuss of her she was fine. I am worried this may change when we get home though I have been assured by the lovely people on this forum that it wont happen. 

This forum has been a godsend to me and given me so much helpful information - so everything is now ready to bring my baby home  

Make sure you get lots of pictures and post them on here xx


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Carly20 said:


> It's so exciting Petra - I pick Jayci up on saturday and i am so excited but a bag of nerves at the same time.
> 
> I was worried when I first saw her she wouldn't like me, but as i made such a fuss of her she was fine. I am worried this may change when we get home though I have been assured by the lovely people on this forum that it wont happen.
> 
> ...


I have just been out and cut my grass short. Looked out of window and thought when he goes out there Saturday I shall lose him and the tiny poos he will do.
So nice short grass and I have also done a toileting area for him. Poppy has started to use it so hopefully he will follow x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

An exciting weekend puppies coming home and Summer getting a visit  they'll all love you, you'll quickly become their family. The blanket sounds like a good idea why not, although I'm sure Summer will be bringing a blanket home with her xx enjoy ladies xx


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

thank you ladies 

Carly only two more sleeps and you will have Jayci at home, how super exciting. 
We have set up the crate and put all the bits and bobs like vetbed and blanket and some toys in there and it just feels real now, I keep looking at the crate and imagining how she sleeps in there all snuggled up, or how she sleeps on my lap while we watch some telly in the evening.. ( trying hard not to picture all the poo and wee all over the house though )


----------



## Carly20 (Sep 4, 2013)

Caira said:


> thank you ladies
> 
> Carly only two more sleeps and you will have Jayci at home, how super exciting.
> We have set up the crate and put all the bits and bobs like vetbed and blanket and some toys in there and it just feels real now, I keep looking at the crate and imagining how she sleeps in there all snuggled up, or how she sleeps on my lap while we watch some telly in the evening.. ( trying hard not to picture all the poo and wee all over the house though )


Now its only 1 more sleep  I must admit my nerves are starting to disappear and excitement is starting to kick in more now - though I reckon by tomorrow I will feel nausea haha!! 

Oh that is the best bit setting the crate up Petra - it makes it feel more real and that an actual little puppy is coming to live with you. I know I keep imaging us cuddled up on the sofa with her in her in the evenings - like you the poo and wee i try not to think about, but the closer its getting I keep thinking about that more! 

I don't think I'm going to sleep very well tonight - I'm like a kid at Christmas! 

When do you pick Summer up? xx


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Ah, will be thinking of you tomorrow, I remember how exciting it is, enjoy every moment, I'm sure Jayci is going to love living with you.


----------



## Carly20 (Sep 4, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> Ah, will be thinking of you tomorrow, I remember how exciting it is, enjoy every moment, I'm sure Jayci is going to love living with you.


Awwww thank you very much Ali  I hope she loves living with me!!!! Will give an update tomorrow im sure xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Enjoy your day Carly, when you get home ....just do what you think.... Look forward to your posts ....if you get chance xxx


----------



## Carly20 (Sep 4, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Enjoy your day Carly, when you get home ....just do what you think.... Look forward to your posts ....if you get chance xxx



Thank you very much Karen  your advice has been very helpful! 

Haha yes!!! I shall post if I get a chance too! xx


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

good luck tommorow Carly, will look forward to some photo update 

We are picking Summer up in 3 weeks and 2 days  can't wait  she better come home soon or my son won't give the crate up..he is currently spending lots of time in there playing, he's moved his pillow and a blanket there today and spent an hour playing with her toys and his trains  I think I will need to upgrade to much much bigger size to fit both of them in there


----------



## Carly20 (Sep 4, 2013)

Caira said:


> good luck tommorow Carly, will look forward to some photo update
> 
> We are picking Summer up in 3 weeks and 2 days  can't wait  she better come home soon or my son won't give the crate up..he is currently spending lots of time in there playing, he's moved his pillow and a blanket there today and spent an hour playing with her toys and his trains  I think I will need to upgrade to much much bigger size to fit both of them in there


Awwww thank u very much Petra! I'm so excited but I'm starting to feel a little like what have I done haha!! I'm so anxious !!! I will try to update tomorrow lol! If I have time haha! 

Awwwww that's brilliant!!! Your son will love her!!! Such a pretty name too! I wanted to call Jayci that but with her being choccy didn't think it suited her haha xx p.s those 3 weeks will pass so quickly!!! Mine have xx


----------

